# Suggestion: "Change Recording Options" ...



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Whenever Tivo does another update I think they should add a "Change Recording Options" selection to the menu when you're watching a program that's being recording and you press REC. Right now, you get two options: Continue Recording or Stop Recording. It would be handy if you could change the recording options from this spot. 

Right now, if you're watching a show that is being recorded and want to, say, add 15 minutes to the recording time, you have to go into the now playing list, find the program, then pick 'change recording options' from there. I'd like to be able to just press REC from live TV and get it that way. 

Seems like a simple, helpful enhancement.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

That's not a bad idea. Have you submitted it to TiVo?

http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

steve614 said:


> That's not a bad idea. Have you submitted it to TiVo?
> 
> http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/


Did it...thanks for the link. I kind of just assumed Tivo people scoped out this forum and would implement my idea based on the awesomeness of it.

I hope they're really looking into doing some of those things they had listed. Auto commercial skip (never gonna happen, I know), editing abilities to shorten recordings, thus saving space (I like that one), disk usage meter (WHY DOESNT THIS EXIST YET), more customization tools.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I like your idea and would use it if they built it in. 
However;TiVo does work on keeping the interface simple and less confusing. To that end they likely will keep it at just a simple yes/no style of 2 options (stop/continue)

I noted your comment on going back to now playing to find the show. This means you are watching via the buffer.

A suggestion I think would improve things is that if you hit left arrow on a show being recorded that you would go to now playing and the place where that show is - then you get easy access to all the options for that show


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I like this suggestion. Plenty of times we have been watching a show as it's recording and buffering and wanted to add time to the recording. Excellent idea.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm sure it's my imagination, but I have felt for a few years now that any suggestion that involves the core PVR functionality is automatically deleted, leaving only suggestions for the "cool new" outside-the-box features like Netflix or Pandora. 

Yes, I'm becoming Mr. Glass-Half-Full


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Whenever Tivo does another update I think they should add a "Change Recording Options" selection to the menu when you're watching a program that's being recording and you press REC. Right now, you get two options: Continue Recording or Stop Recording. It would be handy if you could change the recording options from this spot.
> 
> Right now, if you're watching a show that is being recorded and want to, say, add 15 minutes to the recording time, you have to go into the now playing list, find the program, then pick 'change recording options' from there. I'd like to be able to just press REC from live TV and get it that way.
> 
> Seems like a simple, helpful enhancement.


Dish DVR's have this feature and I use it more than I ever thought I would. Yes, at times, in a rush, I just use the guide and presets to get the show in the que so it can record just a minute before air a show I know can sometimes run a few minutes long. Then when the show starts I press the RECORD button (it can be accessed while watching the show without having to go to the menus) and, I can _Extend End Time_ 1, 2, 3, 5, 10, 15, 30, 45, 60, or 90 minutes. An extremely handy, easy, and often crucial feature. Switch to the show you wish to extend the end time; press record; press the FFW button for incremental values. DONE. And haven't missed any of the action. Of course, the time can also be extended by going into the Dish timer, as well.

Yes, I have had situations when I needed such an easy and accessible (not cumbersome) option with my TiVo and I resented having to miss what I was watching, then have to go back the the Live TV and, you know the score. That is probably the one thing that truly is annoying about TiVo: losing vid and audio to check Timers, Season Passes, Suggestion, etc. This is still the case with the Premiere as the picture in the corner is only at the TiVo Central level of menus on the S4. It would be nice to have the news carry on while I perform my TiVo chores like I can do with the Dish DVR's. It's a shame TiVo didn't make that with the S4 because it would have made another compelling reason to upgrade to the S4.

Using the two DVR's, it is interesting discovering certain features that one has the other doesn't, etc.


----------



## arbywon (Dec 7, 2002)

Wow; the original request is 9 years ago. I have frequently struggled to extend recording when a game goes into overtime. Come on Tivo, this one should be easy!


----------

